
The Best Job Interview Question (Software) - nickb
http://www.dev102.com/misc/the-best-job-interview-question-software/
======
projectileboy
Although the article's title is off (no "best question" is ever given), I'll
offer up the question with which I've had the best luck.

I ask the candidate to describe what they've currently been working on (sadly,
this alone filters out a lot of people). Once I understand, I make up a
feature that I'd like to add, and then I ask them to task it out and estimate
how long the tasks would take. Depending on how bright the candidate is, you
can poke at their suggested implementation to see if there's any good
alternatives, if they understand the associated scaling or performance issues,
etc. etc.

Interviews are highly imperfect at best, but this has worked well for me. Your
mileage may vary...

------
ScottWhigham
Shouldn't the title be, "how do you find the best job interview questions?"

